

The Man who Wore my Password - flapjack
http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/2487196473/the-man-who-wore-my-password

======
pwg
The author of the blog post needs to get a copy of Password Gorilla (
<https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki> ) and then he will be unlikely to ever
be surprised again by finding his password on the back of someone else's
t-shirt.

